# Eye gunk



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't have any answer for you on the Eye gunk, but just realized your in Redmond...... Did you know I'm in Renton?

Rick


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Green usually means infection. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Gah, I forgot to even have the common courtesy to wrap this up. Sorry...

He has a scratched cornea, of all things. Could be caused by as little as running into some high grass and not blinking fast enough. I got some eyedrops, and in 3-5 days he should be fine.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to us. Glad to hear that's all it was, and that it's so easily treatable. 

Since many members and guests read these threads looking for advice, it's always good for them to read the outcome.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Glad to hear Shadow is OK.

Brandy's Mom is right--any of this stuff could happen to any of our dogs, so it is always good to hear how others handle it. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------

